# help identifying this tort please



## Vegasjoe (Jul 31, 2010)

*need help identifying please*

Bought this tortoise today, they called it a black russian tort. Could you please help me identify it, I think its a asian black, maybe galapagos? Thanks, Joe


----------



## Kristina (Jul 31, 2010)

*RE: need help identifying please*

Can you take a pic from the top, and a pic of the plastron?

Looks like an American desert tortoise of some type. Not an Asian for sure, wrong shape all together. Probably not a Galapagos, do you have any idea how much those are worth, lol? Definitely over $5,000.


----------



## Tom (Jul 31, 2010)

*RE: need help identifying please*

Gopherus sp. Danny will know which one. I don't know what the laws are in NV, but here in CA those are illegal without the proper fish and game permits. Just FYI. Its also very illegal to sell them.


----------



## Vegasjoe (Jul 31, 2010)

*RE: need help identifying please*



kyryah said:


> Can you take a pic from the top, and a pic of the plastron?
> 
> Looks like an American desert tortoise of some type. Not an Asian for sure, wrong shape all together. Probably not a Galapagos, do you have any idea how much those are worth, lol? Definitely over $5,000.



I had deserts once, my profile pic are three deserts, this tort is really dark black it is hard to see in the pic. I see the resemblence though to desert. I have never seen one this black, I hope they didn't paint it to appear black?


----------



## dmmj (Jul 31, 2010)

It has a very black shell, based on the face alone I doubt it is a galap or aldab, it actually looks like a chaco to me, but I am no expert I would wait for danny to be sure.


----------



## Vegasjoe (Jul 31, 2010)

dmmj said:


> It has a very black shell, based on the face alone I doubt it is a galap or aldab, it actually looks like a chaco to me, but I am no expert I would wait for danny to be sure.



THanks, it looks very desert when looking at pics, but I have never seen a black desert.


----------



## hali (Jul 31, 2010)

owww bless him what a cute face


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 31, 2010)

It's a Desert tortoise 

Danny


----------



## Candy (Jul 31, 2010)

That is not a Russian Tortoise it looks like a Desert Tortoise to me.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 31, 2010)

Well pet stores will sometimes "invent" cool sounding names just to try and sell them for more money. I visit a couple of indep. stores every so often and you should see some of the name they put on their animals.


----------



## Missy (Jul 31, 2010)

*RE: need help identifying please*

Wow, he's huge already. Beautiful


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 31, 2010)

I've seen Desert tortoises that dark before. 

Danny


----------



## movealongmosey (Jul 31, 2010)

Heres a baby galap!


----------



## Vegasjoe (Jul 31, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> It's a Desert tortoise



Yes I know that now, I didn't think it was because I bought it from a snake store they were selling it as a russian tort. I went to get money back and told him that I was going to keep the tortoise and file a complaint, got out of hand, left without money but am going to really pursue a complaint for a store to sell desert tortoises. Any suggestions? Police said they would not get involved since it was Federal. By the way I just purchased one of your Golden Greeks you sold to a gentleman here in Vegas. Beautiful. Thanks, 
Danny


----------



## Laura (Aug 3, 2010)

How much did you pay for this tort> ?

I dont see a picture...


----------



## Madortoise (Aug 24, 2010)

movealongmosey said:


> Heres a baby galap!



P-R-E-T-T-Y!

Oh--I got distracted by the baby pic.
Yes, that's terrible that the pet shop sold DT. I'm not sure what recourse you have. How about contacting local tortoise and turtle society folks for advise?


----------

